# Selling straw to the mushroom companies in PA



## agrismart

I have had one company call me 5 times this week about straw. My problem is that they do not want to pay me but $100 per ton delivered. I just wanted some feed back on what the mushroom company can pay if they need it. I have about 4000 3x3x8 squares of wheat straw on hand. My trucking is going to be $58-$60 per ton


----------



## Nitram

The rules of supply and demand. It seems as they want what you have... the real question should be at what price can you sell it and make the profit that you require. If they have called five times already someone else has turned them down and they are trying to find a price that they feel they can afford. IMO good luck Martin


----------



## nevadam

I deal with them every year and some take 90+ days to pay when they tell you 30. Plus some will make you cut the strings off every bale...not fun if they are froze fast...or they will dock you $5/ton. Last year I had them as high as $115 or $120 I cant remember but i think the supply is shorter this year than last but I could be wrong. I usually dont sell until spring.


----------



## JD3430

I was told by a friend who is a mushroom farmer that 100 per ton was the going rate, too.


----------



## steve IN

Any local dairies around close? Most of the ones around here are putting 3-5 pounds a day per head in a tmr mix to cut feed costs. Try them. At a 100 ton for big squares you can afford to truck a short distance. I have been getting 130-140 delivered for small squares. Also remember if they called you five times then they are having trouble locating enough. Throw them a price and see what happens. Do you have a home for it otherwise? If not be careful I have been burned before and wound up with a barn ful in April. Good luck


----------



## agrismart

I have delivered one load today for $160 per ton. The mushroom company wants all my straw but I told them that I would carry them one load a week until June. I would not sign a contract because I think it is going to get higher. I just wondered if anybody has ever got more than $160 a ton before. I am not being greedy but my farm is 380 miles from the mushroom farm so most of the money is freight.


----------

